# Adj case change with Partitive case



## alevtinka

Kakoj case should I use on adjectives if they are used on partitive case ? For example:

Please give me some cheese - Дай, пожалуйста, сыру [Part]

I don't have much soup - У меня мало супу [Part]

But how about "Plz give me some fresh cheese" and "I don't have much tasty soup" ? Is genitive adj the right choice ?


----------



## ahvalj

The Partitive is a special form of Genitive used in some (few) nouns. The adjectives have no such form, so they are used with the plain Genitive endings: «дай мне, пожалуйста, свежего сыру»/«у меня мало вкусного супу».


----------



## estreets

Yes, it must be in genitive
Дай, пожалуйста, свежего сыру.
Налейте мне горячего чаю.
As for the second phrase, to my mind partitive sounds very awkward here, I think it must be in genitive, mostly because we have a quantitative adverb мало. Anyway the genitive case is to be used as well
У меня мало горячего супу
(I would prefer to say У меня мало горячего супа )


----------



## Explorer41

estreets said:


> (I would prefer to say У меня мало горячего супа )


And I wouldn't


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, Alevtinka, you are right. Theoretically it is like that, and in books, perhaps, but none of the people I know would say it in a regular conversation. I think many people would still use the -a. ending., people speaking very good native Russian.


----------



## ahvalj

I personally use this у-ending quite often, and both these «сыру» and «супу» are quite widespread. Less so after adjectives, but nevertheless these forms are totally possible.


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, Ahvalj. Would you use it in a store or in a restaurant asking the waiter to pour more soup into your plate. Wouldn't they look at you with wide-open eyes? I am just wondering, maybe it is absolutely normal in Russia, only the people living abroad do not use it.


----------



## ahvalj

LilianaB said:


> Hi, Ahvalj. Would you use it in a store or in a restaurant asking the waiter to pour more soup into your plate. Wouldn't they look at you with wide-open eyes? I am just wondering, maybe it is absolutely normal in Russia, only the people living abroad do not use it.


«Ещё супу, пожалуйста/дайте, пожалуйста, ещё чаю» are absolutely OK in any situation.


----------



## estreets

Explorer41 said:


> And I wouldn't


Agree, Russian is a very difficult language. Let's say У меня мало супу is vernacular. Not my way to use the language. But still it's admissable, anyway.
Probably I'm among those LilianaB has met  and I live in Russia


----------



## LilianaB

I am not saying the -a ending is better, but it is just more often heard. What about: дайте мне бензина, глаточек бензина - Бегемот


----------



## gvozd

LilianaB said:


> What about: дайте мне бензина, глаточек бензина - Бегемот



I'm awfully sorry but you repeat this mistake a second time. It should be глОточек.


----------



## LilianaB

Thank you, Gvozd. I am sorry, I do not write or type in Russian that much. What about the gasoline? -a or -y/ Bulghakov had -a.


----------



## gvozd

LilianaB said:


> Thank you, Gvozd. I am sorry, I do not write or type in Russian that much. What about the gasoline? -a or -y/ Bulghakov had -a.



-a, of course. I don't like to use partitive


----------



## alevtinka

Spasibo Honeys )

May I ask about what kind of adj should be used with Locative Case ?

e.g.

Рюмки в шкафу [Loc] - The wine glasses are in the cupboard

Книга лежит на полу [Loc] - The book is lying on the floor

How to say [The wineglasses are in the _old_ cupboard] i [The book is lying on the _green_ floor] ? Are Prepositional adjs [старом, зелёном] the right choice ?


----------



## ahvalj

alevtinka said:


> Spasibo Honeys )
> 
> May I ask about what kind of adj should be used with Locative Case ?
> 
> e.g.
> 
> Рюмки в шкафу [Loc] - The wine glasses are in the cupboard
> 
> Книга лежит на полу [Loc] - The book is lying on the floor
> 
> How to say [The wineglasses are in the _old_ cupboard] i [The book is lying on the _green_ floor] ? Are Prepositional adjs [старом, зелёном] the right choice ?


Yes, they are. Again, the Prepositional II exists only in nouns, the adjectives have no variation here. 

Actually, there is even no source for variation. These -у in Genitive II and Prepositional II are remains of another declension type that merged with the type «стол/стола/столе» but preserved some of its endings with a special meaning (and also brought the ending -ов, which is now standard in the Genitive Plural). In Adjectives these alternative declension types had vanished long ago, so there was no overlapping of various endings.


----------



## estreets

Yes, the prepositional case is the right choice.
Рюмки (стоят) в старом шкафу.
Книга лежит на зелёном (чистом) полу.
It's because the locative is included in the prepositional, I suppose.


----------

